# I will never, never, never,never do this again. Ever



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

First major lace project. Knitted about 2 feet of it and decided to move my lifeline.

Pull.

Held it up to admire and found a horrible, very noticeable mistake 4 rows down. With all the YOs, K2Ts and SSKs, I was unable to tink it back one stitch at a time so RIP!

Took me a week to figure out how to get all the stitches back on my needle and was only able to do that because every other row is purl across. Used a tiny little needle to pick up stitches and after I'd captured most of them, used a crochet hook to catch the strays that had raveled below the row I had captured and put those on safety pins until I could pick them up...

Never again.


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

You poor Darling ,I feel your utter frustration, give yourself a reward for beeing so patient &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh that had to hurt. I use 2 or 3 lifelines as a just in case!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry you had such a frustrating experience. I've done something similar so I understand how you feel. Sometimes learning lessons is painful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well done for sticking with it. I always have at least two lifelines in at any given time hoping to prevent what you just went through.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I keep the old life line in and just add a new one. I learned the hard way, too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....

Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Sob, What can I say


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

I feel for you... I just finished a lace shawl complete with beading. I had to rip out the first 34 rows TWICE!!! Good luck.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh goodness.

I never use just 1 lifeline. I use them at a good spot in the repeat: like always on ROW 1. Some projects have MANY lifelines.

In my book--- a knitter can't use too many lifelines !!!

Don't be discouraged--- KNIT ON !!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought your heading was a new Taylor Swift song.
Boy, you certainly have patience!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is called learning the hard way. We learn a lot of things the hard way in a lifetime.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....
> 
> Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


Oh, thank you!!!!!! Seems simple enough unless there are lots of YOs etc in rows going both ways.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Well you are fulfilling your user name as I never use markers or lifelines anymore and have no worries since the rows are always perfect every time. I will leave it at that since it now the 21st Century with many needing to get on board and update their skills. And to think I suckered in for all the hype with my new IC sets with their way of running life lines and have no need for their hole other then the tightening purpose for which they were made (most often as I have a click set with "lifeline" holes).

I save myself long ago by doing pattern samples for several repeats so will never take on a project ever without having the sample well worked out and more importantly in grained in my mind. I need to get back now more into my crossed stitch pattern work more since I did samples but never ingrained the stitch patterns into my mind so I did not need the pattern anymore but the previous stitches to work off of. All learning is a continuous ongoing process so start learning more to keep you from getting into such a situation in the first place.

HINT: I work using two "lifelines" constantly through out the work and if doing round worked laces more than two.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh goodness.
> 
> I never use just 1 lifeline. I use them at a good spot in the repeat: like always on ROW 1. Some projects have MANY lifelines.
> 
> ...


Well, I had lifelines down further in the project - and pulled them out, too, so I could see the effect of the pretty lace.

Lesson learned. Now, as the shawl is for my DW, I'm having HER put in the lifelines - on all 381 stitches across the shawl. (luckily, it wasn't nearly so wide for my first mistake. Now lifelines all over the place for me!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh how I feel your pain. So sorry for you. Just breathe and take it slow.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement.

Hubris goeth before catastrophe. (My original quote.)


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

When every other row is a purl row, rip back to the row above that purl row, then take your needle and tink one stitch at a time, placing the stitch on your needle. I have done this more times than I want to admit and it works great. I don't find I need a lifeline this way.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Hubris goeth before catastrophe. (My original quote.)


LOL, very true. AND you stuck with it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know your pain! So sorry this happened, but at least you caught it before you were finished.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

In addition to Dee's guidance (in the KP link above) I lay the project down flat on the table and when I get two to three rows above the error, lay/press a flat ruler or something similar on the knitted piece as I pick up the stitches with a smaller circular needle. 

I would rather 'tink' back a row or two than wait until the very last row. Using lifelines is imperative, but they can be a pain to work around in some patterns.

Hope the rest of your project goes well.


----------



## Phalia (Aug 16, 2014)

I did that once. Thought I learned my lesson, only to do it again!! I had a good cry, put it in time out for a while, picked it up and finished it with no more problems.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Pitiful!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Lace is way into my future!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Try an afterthought lifeline, using a tapestry needle and some size 10 crochet thread.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I leave all mine in until project is done as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nancy Deak said:


> When every other row is a purl row, rip back to the row above that purl row, then take your needle and tink one stitch at a time, placing the stitch on your needle. I have done this more times than I want to admit and it works great. I don't find I need a lifeline this way.


And I was beginning to think I was the only one who didn't use a lifeline! Thanks!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....
> 
> Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


Brilliant !! Spray starch over live unsecured stitches !! Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh my, I feel your frustration.


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL, sorry, I've just spent the last few weeks starting, doing 20 or 25 rows and realizing there was a major error. I must have started over at least 2 dozen times. I finally have been able to catch my errors by counting every section after knitting it. Absolutely drove me crazy.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

OH my what a catastrophe, almost enough to make you cry I'm sure. I use three life lines when and where I can. X


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't do lace shawls, but I can feel your pain. That's why I have 2-3 LL in place at all times!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe I`m overly cautious but I not only use "many" lifelines but I leave them in the piece I`m working on until the item is completely finished. When sewing seams I find having lifelines in helps a lot for matching up everything. I don`t remove lifelines until ready to block.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you got it worked out! I will keep the multi-lifeline suggestions in mind when I finally get up the nerve to try lace!


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

I feel your pain......i have recently knit my daughter a contempory aran jacket.......posted it to Melbourne only for her to confirm what i already suspected that it is too SMALL. HOWL.......so i have had the aran jacket blues hanging over my head for the past few days..... it is now winging it's way back to me to be frogged. The only other option is to frame it as a work of art and call it A LABOUR OF LOVE!!!!!!
Mind you if a thing is worth doing.......etc etc


----------



## Robin Wells (Mar 7, 2015)

What are these lifelines you are talking about?


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....
> 
> Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


How do you bookmark a page in this forum?


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Kolby said:


> How do you bookmark a page in this forum?


Below the title of the page , on the left hand side are the words Bookmark and unwatch, if you click on bookmark you are able to make a note to yourself regarding why you have marked this page... and to retrieve it later you just click on My Bookmarks which is on the second row of titles at the very top of the page...........hope this makes sense!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I design lace pattern stitches all the time, and so many times I have to revise and this makes me do a lot of ripping. In all that time I have never used a life line. But, when I do rip out, I usually try to go to a row that I ended with a purl row. And I use a smaller needle to pick up, sometimes some yarn over will get away, but once it is picked up it can be saved and on the row that I will begin again I go very carefully adjusting as I go along.

Even though I have never used a lifeline, If I should indeed decide to work a lace doily I might try it for that. when you work a doily in the round every stitch builds on the rows beneath, so it is a wonderful idea to try lifelines on that for sure!!


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you! I didn't see it when I was using my phone lol



MOK said:


> Below the title of the page , on the left hand side are the words Bookmark and unwatch, if you click on bookmark you are able to make a note to yourself regarding why you have marked this page... and to retrieve it later you just click on My Bookmarks which is on the second row of titles at the very top of the page...........hope this makes sense!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Nancy Deak said:


> When every other row is a purl row, rip back to the row above that purl row, then take your needle and tink one stitch at a time, placing the stitch on your needle. I have done this more times than I want to admit and it works great. I don't find I need a lifeline this way.


This is what I do, also.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

What you have just experienced is call Learning. I hope not "learning to never do it again" but 

Learning to 'read' your knitting
Learning that lifelines are best not moved
Learning that the more lifelines the better
Learning what can be tinked and what needs to be frogged
And learning to never say never until after that dern thing is blocked!

I hope you are able to finish so you can revel in the satisfaction of a beautiful piece. I would put money down that lace knitting will begin to call your name! (Speaking from experience! :-D)


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....
> 
> Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


Great tip. Thanks for the link. I find it easier to pick up the stitches left to right. Seems easier to orient them in the correct position. I use a steel 000 needle.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have never used a life line and yes I have had to undo many rows with Yo's K2 tog's and so forth, it can be done. I have knitted quite a few lace items as well. All I have used is stitch markers.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Robin Wells said:


> What are these lifelines you are talking about?


Medieval Reenactor's Wife, here.

A lifeline is a piece of yarn threaded through each stitch in your knitting. If you have to pull out the work you've done, it can only go as far as the lifeline. It'll stop unraveling there. You can then pick up each stitch, held for you by the lifeline.

.

I was probably NOT helpful by asking why Medieval Reenactor hadn't put in the next lifeline before yanking the last. Medieval Reenactor's got ME putting in the lifelines now as penance.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

I feel your pain. I think we have all been there! That is how I learned my lesson I always have 2 life lines going just in case I miss a mistake and I don't notice it right away. Good luck!!


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

That calls for a serious time out with CHOCOLATE.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, think most of us know your pain! Been there, done that many times.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....
> 
> Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


I just bookmarked this link. Thank you so much!


----------



## marilyn50 (Jul 13, 2015)

I thought I knew a little bit about knitting but now I know I only know a little bit about knitting. Would someone help me understand what a life line is and how to use it?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have ran lifelines before and then pulled them out too soon, only to find a mistake that I had to fix just above the lifeline that I pulled out not 5 minutes before! I feel your pain!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! You have far more patience than I do! I think I'd've ripped the whole thing out and started all over again.

Hazel


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, my. How awful. 

I put in a lifeline every third or forth purl row. It's saved my stitches more than once. Good luck with your project.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I leave all mine in until project is done as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Last summer after back surgery and while still on medication, I made a Honey Cowl for my daughter's SIL. It is an easy pattern and I have made it several times but since I was "under the influence" I decided it would be a good idea to use lifelines and I put one in after every third repeat. At one point my daughter came over, looked at the cowl and said she really liked it except for all those weird random pieces of yarn sticking out of it. We refer to it as the Doper Cowl.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

You sure have a lot of patience! When that happened to me I was so frustrated I just started ripping. Never knit without a couple of lifelines now!

Stay with it!

Fiona. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Could anyone post a picture of what a lifeline looks like? And how do you put it in a row... while knitting?
Thanks


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

My humble opinion is that sometimes it is better to start a new one ... and keep the one that does not fit, the one that is too small as a guideline.... and yes, yes, it is a work of art.
Please post a picture of the 
aran jacket for us to admire!! Thanks.



MOK said:


> I feel your pain......i have recently knit my daughter a contempory aran jacket.......posted it to Melbourne only for her to confirm what i already suspected that it is too SMALL. HOWL.......so i have had the aran jacket blues hanging over my head for the past few days..... it is now winging it's way back to me to be frogged. The only other option is to frame it as a work of art and call it A LABOUR OF LOVE!!!!!!
> Mind you if a thing is worth doing.......etc etc


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Could anyone post a picture of what a lifeline looks like? And how do you put it in a row... while knitting?
> Thanks


Medieval Reenactor's wife, here.

No, you finish the row, thread a piece of string on a tapestry needle, and run the string through each stitch below the knitting needles. You can do it on regular needles or dpns but it's easier with cables.

Here's a page with some photos.
http://blog.berroco.com/2013/04/23/ask-amanda-how-do-i-rip-out-my-knitting/


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You poor thing! Been there done that except it was before I learned the beauty of life lines, now I don't take any out until project is complete and I am constantly checking and double checking. One only has to rip lace back once to learn that lesson!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Been there, now put a life line at the end of each pattern repeat using 3-4 different lines and moving only the bottom one and leaving the rest. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Could anyone post a picture of what a lifeline looks like? And how do you put it in a row... while knitting?
> Thanks


This is a pretty good YouTube of a life line.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I realize it can so frustrating that all the wasted time figuring out how to get back started it is almost easier starting over.

You were given some nice tips that I made note of myself.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

May said:


> My humble opinion is that sometimes it is better to start a new one ... and keep the one that does not fit, the one that is too small as a guideline.... and yes, yes, it is a work of art.
> Please post a picture of the
> aran jacket for us to admire!! Thanks.


I just love this site, or rather all the people who share their thoughts and knowledge..........you just may be absolutely right, i've never had to frog a complete garment and starting from scratch with new yarn might be the best way of dealing with it........thank you, i just hadn't considered doing that


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't have a picture, but there are plenty available on line.

I use interchangeable needles. These have a small hole in the end of the cable for the tightening key. I just thread a long piece of cheap crochet cotton through the hole and knit. I prefer to put my lines in on a purl row as they usually are simpler. The tapestry needle trick works well too.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

lot of work I know. I've been there. I don't remove my lifeline until I have put a second line further up on the item. Saved me many a time :roll:


----------



## marilyn50 (Jul 13, 2015)

Medevil reenactor's wife, Thank you for the link for lifelines. This is a real help. The woman who taught me never mentioned such a thing. What a great idea and if I had half a mind I would have known what you were talking about. Would have helped me to be a knitter a lot earlier in life. I always hated when I made a mistake and couldn't figure out how to fix it. So I stuck with crochet because I didn't find it so hard to fix. Heaven knows, I would get to talking and lose a stitch or make a wrong move.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You are made of Magnolia Steel good lady. I would have trashed the project and probably never started again. I admire your determination.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. Give it a rest and then challenge yourself to win on this project!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed..lesson leaned. Hard lesson, my sympathy.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-99.html if you go to p99 of this thread,fourth posting down (by Stevieland) you will see how to frog without a lifeline. I've never used it yet but have it bookmarked just in case.....
> 
> Edit; the link opens on p99 :thumbup:


Thank you! I sure needed this and bookmarked it.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Never used lifelines - do not even know what they are! Do not know many tricks of the trade.....but, I do have to frog also when I knit lace shawls. Posted here for help once and I thank you all for much learning I do on here.


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

I seem to be missing something - what are lifelines?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry  I'm working on a shawl right now which I've had to frog only 1 row back each time b/c I've learned to stop and look at my finished row b4 going on to the next row.

It only takes me less than 30 seconds to review the row and see if all the sts are where they're supposed to be. I found a dropped st, missing yo etc... by stopping at every row to check.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I have yet to attempt such a major project or use a lifeline, but I was asking an experienced knitter about it the other day and she said when you are new to the lace you should consider a lifeline every 4 rows or so. After your tragedy I'm thinking she could be right. So sorry.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

May said:


> My humble opinion is that sometimes it is better to start a new one ... and keep the one that does not fit, the one that is too small as a guideline.... and yes, yes, it is a work of art.
> Please post a picture of the
> aran jacket for us to admire!! Thanks.


These photos are of the jacket before I did the applied i-cord so a bit unfinished.............well hope the photos are attached .....haven't ever posted photos before so hope i've got it right


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

New to lace which I love and after realising I need them they are my best (lace) friends ! But, saying that I'm still the family counting queen !!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

MOK Your posting is stunning. I have never seen anything like it.

I do use lifelines whenever I am doing lace and would for any other complex knit project. And I agree that it is so tempting to pull them out before I a done becuase they detract from the design when admiring my work. But I learned to resist that urge and wait til I am all done.


----------



## Cindy N (Oct 11, 2013)

I have never knit lace like that. I am so sorry. I feel your pain and heartache


----------



## keathe3947 (Dec 30, 2012)

Been there...done that! Ouch! Sorry, I feel your pain!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I just want to add another positive word about lifelines....I do not knit lace patterns....but I put lifelines in many of my much simpler projects....and I started when I was knitting with an aran weight thick and thin cotton because I found it difficult to manage the little slubs in the yarn ....once you put a lifeline in leave it in until you bind off....oh, add lifelines every few inches if you need to....this makes for stress free knitting. I use DMC pearl cotton for my lifelines..in a contrasting color from my project...
julie


----------



## Cindy N (Oct 11, 2013)

Excellnt tip. Thank youC!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Ouch. I usually use two lifelines just in case and try to scrutinize the work before removing. Sometimes those glaring errors just slip right by though!


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyone is talking about lifelines in this post and I wonder what a lifeline is? Thanks if you have time to answer. Diane


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Brilliant !! Spray starch over live unsecured stitches !! Thank you so much for the link.


You are very welcome.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> Great tip. Thanks for the link. I find it easier to pick up the stitches left to right. Seems easier to orient them in the correct position. I use a steel 000 needle.


You are welcome :-D


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Very sorry about your frustrating experience.

http://www.yarn.com/videos/video/how-to-use-a-lifeline-in-knitting/

1.Use as many as you like. Never pull out.
2.Admire your work often so you detect any mistakes while you have not made a lot of progress to rip out again.
3. If you have stitch markers in place with the lifeline, leave them there. Use new stitch markers further up the work. In case you do have to rip out--you have the stitch markers waiting for your recovery pass.

Have fun with the recovered project. I can really feal you disbelief, anger anda frustration. I have done this type of mistake too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

flitri said:


> I have never used a life line and yes I have had to undo many rows with Yo's K2 tog's and so forth, it can be done. I have knitted quite a few lace items as well. All I have used is stitch markers.


It looks like you do the opposite to me, I very rarely use stitch markers :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I just bookmarked this link. Thank you so much!


You are welcome :-D


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

O K, Since I'm teaching myself to knit and am using a purchased Learn How Book, I have no idea what you are talking about, what in the world is a lifeline? I've looked through both my books and can't find even the word lifeline. Please somebody clue me in. Thanks.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

knitbreak said:


> Thank you! I sure needed this and bookmarked it.


You are welcome :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

MOK said:


> These photos are of the jacket before I did the applied i-cord so a bit unfinished.............well hope the photos are attached .....haven't ever posted photos before so hope i've got it right


What a gorgeous jacket :thumbup:


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

barcar said:


> I keep the old life line in and just add a new one. I learned the hard way, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

Back again, I went to that place and got the information. I'm still learning and I am so glad that I found you all. Am still learning how to use the computer too, so was so happy to find that place whatever it's called, so really learned two new things today. Thanks again. Me


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

helen hager said:


> O K, Since I'm teaching myself to knit and am using a purchased Learn How Book, I have no idea what you are talking about, what in the world is a lifeline? I've looked through both my books and can't find even the word lifeline. Please somebody clue me in. Thanks.


Go to page 5 of this topic, second post down you will find a useful link for lifelines. I didn't know anything about lifelines until joining KP. I don't think I've ever seen anything in my knitting books either, I am also self taught. Have you been knitting long? I really enjoy learning new things in knitting all the time and joining KP has been my greatest inspiration. I don't think I would have come this far without it.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

helen hager said:


> O K, Since I'm teaching myself to knit and am using a purchased Learn How Book, I have no idea what you are talking about, what in the world is a lifeline? I've looked through both my books and can't find even the word lifeline. Please somebody clue me in. Thanks.


Watch this video and you will know.
http://www.yarn.com/videos/video/how-to-use-a-lifeline-in-knitting/

Books are good but please discover You Tube and search on line for videos of things you do not know.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's exactly the reason I don't knit lace patterns.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> First major lace project. Knitted about 2 feet of it and decided to move my lifeline.
> 
> Pull.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your problem. Wish you lived nearby so we could meet & I could show you some tips on getting lace stitches back on your needles. I've become very good at ripping out lace and retrieving my stitches. Don't admit this often, but I very rarely use a lifeline or markers as a matter of fact. This is not bragging. It's just that when I learned to knit, there was no such term as 'lifeline' & markers were not mentioned much & used mainly for raglan sweaters when knitting top down. So I never got in the habit of using markers either. I've learned from my extensive 'frogging' experience how to retrieve my stitches. The one thing that helps me the most is to know my pattern, what the stitches look like & to read my knitting. Once I know the lace sequence in the pattern, I just reverse it when I need to tink. Also, I can retrieve stitches quickly & easily on a plain knit or purl row. The first lace pattern I ever made was a one row scarf that had no plain knit or purl rows ...was a new knitter then & didn't know any better. Since I didn't know how to fix my YO's when I made a mistake, I had to start over each time. After about 10 tries, I made sure there were no distractions while I knit. I finally finished it & decided I wanted to knit another one; so decided I needed to learn how to retrieve my YO's. Once I learned that, it gave me the confidence to knit more & more lace & anything else I wanted to try


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a gorgeous jacket :thumbup:


thank you........just a shame i have to knit another one.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

nankat said:


> MOK Your posting is stunning. I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> I do use lifelines whenever I am doing lace and would for any other complex knit project. And I agree that it is so tempting to pull them out before I a done becuase they detract from the design when admiring my work. But I learned to resist that urge and wait til I am all done.


Thank you Nankat, in a perverse way i'm beginning to look forward to knitting it again!!!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh I feel your pain. Been ther done that. Don't give up. I finally finished mine and guess what? I just started another one. Different pattern though. It is a learning process with lace.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

A Ha...you just reinforced my phobia of patterns with lots of yarn overs!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

&#128546;


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

My sympathies! Kudos to you for your patience. I recently made a mistake on a very simple lace shawl that had yarnovers and such. I couldn't figure out how to fix it, because I hadn't put in a lifeline. I thought it was such a simple pattern I wouldn't need one! Luckily I had only knit about 3" or so (it was about 20" wide) so I frogged the whole thing. Now after reading your post I don't feel quite so sorry for myself.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I thought the same thing, Elin!



Elin said:


> I thought your heading was a new Taylor Swift song.
> Boy, you certainly have patience!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

My question is: what will you never ever do again? Knit lace or don't forget to put in a lifeline? I hope it is the lifeline. I too am knitting a shawlette and after knitting several rows, frogging and knitting again, I realized I was reading the chart legend wrong. I had the correct number of stitches at the beginning of the row, but yet ended up with more stitches than I was supposed to have by the end of the row. After laying it on my lap with my head in my hands, I finally figured it out!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel your pain.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> My sympathies! Kudos to you for your patience. I recently made a mistake on a very simple lace shawl that had yarnovers and such. I couldn't figure out how to fix it, because I hadn't put in a lifeline. I thought it was such a simple pattern I wouldn't need one! Luckily I had only knit about 3" or so (it was about 20" wide) so I frogged the whole thing. Now after reading your post I don't feel quite so sorry for myself.


I feel your pain. I learned the hard way (best teacher). Lifelines (at least two in at all times) and stitch markers, lifelines and stitch markers; can't stress this enough if you want to knit lace, but the effort is worth it, IMHO. Aloha... Bev


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

If I were to knit a shawl (soon I hope) I will follow your very good suggestions. It is nerve wracking to find a mistake rows down. Thank you all.


----------



## kayesstee (Aug 28, 2011)

What is a lifeline (sort of sounds like I should have known about when I made my sister's shawl!) and how do you incorporate it where you want it?


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I may be the only one who does't know this but what is a lifeline, how do you use it and why did you pull it out? Did it tell you something when you pulled it out?
I use markers all of the time at every pattern change and twisted stitches at the beginning of every row but I really would like to know more about a lifeline.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

AMadknitter said:


> I may be the only one who does't know this but what is a lifeline, how do you use it and why did you pull it out? Did it tell you something when you pulled it out?
> I use markers all of the time at every pattern change and twisted stitches at the beginning of every row but I really would like to know more about a lifeline.


Earlier in this row of messages, I gave a link twice to a video that shows you all you need to know about lifelines. Scroll back and you should find it. I guess many people do not read the answers but ask questions that were answered already.

Here is a link to you tube:

https//www.youtube.com/results?search_query=life+lines+in+knitting

There are at least 10 answers from different people on this link.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

Not to worry, I won't ask again since it seems to cause you stress.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

AMadknitter said:


> Not to worry, I won't ask again since it seems to cause you stress.


It does not cause me any stress.
I realize people do not read the many correct answers.

It is fine. Have you discovered what a lifeline is?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I use to keep all lines in until the project was finished because of these things.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I failed to notice you are from California. Explains everything. I never engaged in a battle of wits with an unarmed individual. No need to continue your comments, I understand you completely.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lessons can be very hard to lean, but we never forget them.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Janice Wilkens said:


> My question is: what will you never ever do again? Knit lace or don't forget to put in a lifeline? I hope it is the lifeline. I too am knitting a shawlette and after knitting several rows, frogging and knitting again, I realized I was reading the chart legend wrong. I had the correct number of stitches at the beginning of the row, but yet ended up with more stitches than I was supposed to have by the end of the row. After laying it on my lap with my head in my hands, I finally figured it out!


I meant pull out lifelines. I'm rather enjoying the sweet torture of the lace as it's so satisfying to create something so pretty. Yeah, it took me many rows to get the pattern learned. Once i figured that out it went a lot faster - until I repeated a wrong row.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

AMadknitter said:


> Not to worry, I won't ask again since it seems to cause you stress.


Not stress but it is tedious to answer the same question that has already been answered in the thread. Yes, it is a good habit to read all the posts in a thread before asking a question such as this. We all welcome questions, just don't like answering the same ones over and over in one thread.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

yanagi said:


> ....
> I use interchangeable needles. These have a small hole in the end of the cable for the tightening key. I just thread a long piece of cheap crochet cotton through the hole and knit. I prefer to put my lines in on a purl row as they usually are simpler. The tapestry needle trick works well too.


If one is using interchangeable needles to run a lifeline, how does one manage stitch and pattern markers? When I use a tapestry needle, I skip under them.


----------



## kayesstee (Aug 28, 2011)

For some reason this link leads to a error page. You have to delete the https// for it to work


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> If one is using interchangeable needles to run a lifeline, how does one manage stitch and pattern markers? When I use a tapestry needle, I skip under them.


You either have to remove stitch markers for that row or use the type you can open and take them off when the row is complete. This is one reason why I don't use them in the main. I have read some post on KP where those small bands are used and then you can either leave them hanging on the ll or snip them off


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> If one is using interchangeable needles to run a lifeline, how does one manage stitch and pattern markers? When I use a tapestry needle, I skip under them.


I use interchangeables almost exclusively and when using markers and lifelines, I leave the set in on the row with the lifeline and put another set of markers in on the next row. When the first lifeline is removed that set of markers will be liberated. I usually have at least two lifelines in at all times. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

barcar said:


> I keep the old life line in and just add a new one. I learned the hard way, too.


Me, too!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

blawler said:


> I use interchangeables almost exclusively and when using markers and lifelines, I leave the set in on the row with the lifeline and put another set of markers in on the next row. When the first lifeline is removed that set of markers will be liberated. I usually have at least two lifelines in at all times. Aloha... Bev


OH, I see. Thanks.

I've been too cheap - or more interested in knitting than making more markers - I use loops of yarn or crochet tread, so they don't really cost much - just the time to make them. Actually, it was being too cheap that caused me to pull that lifeline in the first place. The shawl had grown too wide for the lifelines lower down, so I pulled the long, last one rather than get up and find the ball of crochet thread and cut a new one. As I said earlier - NEVER again.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Good lesson. Put in 2 lifelines and check again for errors. And again. And maybe again. Then pull out the first. You've taught us all!


----------



## 56170 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what are "lifeline" and their use


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

El said:


> Can someone please tell me what are "lifeline" and their use


It is a line of yarn/embroidery thread/crochet cotton (pick your preferred, I like embroidery thread) that you run through the stitches on the needle. As you knit the next row you leave the thread in that row,it acts as a surrogate needle. If further on in your knitting you find a mistake you can frog back to the lifeline, the stitches will be held on your line. You then pick up the stitches from the line and continue from there. It's helpful to mark on your pattern where you put the line especially when knitting lace so you know where to carry on from.
On page 5 of this thread you will find a link that shows how to put in a ll


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I did that, basically, while kitchener stitching the (active edge) lace edging to the (active edge) body of a shawl. Had missed a stitch somewhere and saw the body unravelling. That was a month ago and I still haven't looked at it to start repairing yet. And yes, I removed TWO lifelines, thinking they were snagging - one was actually holding the missed stitch in place.

So, I truly feel your pain!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I just goggled: How to Use a Lifeline in Lace Knitting


----------



## ducks214 (Mar 17, 2014)

What??? is a lifeline? I have never heard the term, I am new at this, but it seems like everyone else knows all about it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

ducks214 said:


> What??? is a lifeline? I have never heard the term, I am new at this, but it seems like everyone else knows all about it.


Look at my post three posts above your question :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

ducks214 said:


> What??? is a lifeline? I have never heard the term, I am new at this, but it seems like everyone else knows all about it.


www.youtube.com/results?search_query=life+lines+in+knitting

If you start at the beginning of this post and read carefully through you will find lots of information about why people use them or why they do not. Have a look at the link then knit something up small and have a go !!! Its very exciting to discover something new. !


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I just leave the old life lines in and add new ones.


----------



## kayesstee (Aug 28, 2011)

I feel that your reply was rather sarcastic.
I am a new member and I had no idea that you had posted answers in the past.
Depending on how long ago that you posted them, they could br many pages back.


----------



## 56170 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ladies I thank you one and all for answering my question on lifelines. Everyday you can learn something.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome to KP, Kayesstee from Pottstown, PA. I knew a girl many years ago who came from Pottstown, PA. Her name was Harriet Jones, she had a twin named Ann, a brother named Bob and their father was a barber.



kayesstee said:


> I feel that your reply was rather sarcastic.
> I am a new member and I had no idea that you had posted answers in the past.
> Depending on how long ago that you posted them, they could br many pages back.


----------



## kayesstee (Aug 28, 2011)

I moved to Pottstown in 2010 when my husband passed away. My son lived here and I temporarily moved in with him

I lived in Doylestown until 1968 then hopscotched around the Delaware Valey in addition to a 3-year sojourn to Texas.

Sorry that I don't know your acquaintences.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You poor thing, I feel for you. Hope it works out this time.


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

I did it, now I know, and I am so grateful that I learned about the forum, am learning a lot and I just love the idea that I hear from everybody. thanks again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

helen hager said:


> I did it, now I know, and I am so grateful that I learned about the forum, am learning a lot and I just love the idea that I hear from everybody. thanks again.


Well done :thumbup:


----------



## quilting82 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think the best tool for taking out sections is a bunch of crochet hooks of different sizes. I happen to like to crochet, but everytime I knit a big project, I usually thank heavens for my crochet hooks to go back and fixed the goof, often a dropped stitch or a stitch that was knit and should have peen purled without taking the whole row out.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, I usually do this as well. In this case, there were 12 stitches involved and 6 rows, with SSK, YO, K, YO K2G, knit 3, SSK etc. Then the following row was K, K2G YO,K, etc.

I worked for a whole day to try to get these 12 stitches sorted before I gave up and ripped the whole thing back below the mistake.

But thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Oh that had to hurt. I use 2 or 3 lifelines as a just in case!


Same here. And I always check each section before removing the lifeline.


----------

